# Mazzer royal turns on but won't grind



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, I have a 2007 mazzer royal purchased a bit over a month ago from dfk41. I was using the grinder as usual, pulled a shot, adjusted the grind one notch finer and went to grind another shot, but nothing happened. I can't find anything online about the issue, and I've tried taking out the mini hopper, putting it back on again, putting a piece of plastic in the notch behind the grinder throat, and using a different power socket. All of these times, the green light on the front turns on when the knob is in the 1 position, but when I turn the knob to operate the grinder, notching happens. Am I missing something simple here, or do I have a real problem?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

does it sound like its trying to turn ?

if you adjusted the grind without the blades turning, it might be you have wedged beans between the burrs and it won't turn, Back the grind way off, turn on and adjust with the motor running ?


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

I just cleaned out the whole thing, even with the top burr off there is no indication of the bottom burr trying to spin


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

ah ..... well I am spent then, lets see what the big guns have to offer ... sorry


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like it's either stalled, or it's an interlock issue, wiring issue, or contactor issue - difficult to say without knowing more, and @dfk41 or @coffeechap are possibly better placed to comment on your specific grinder.

Go much looser on the grind - does it do anything then? Does it "clunk" when you turn it on?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just seen your reply above. Not knowing how the hopper interlock has been bypassed, it's a tough call - but that'd be my first port of call on a standard Royal.

It really should have been rewired to bypass the auto mech and the interlock, and if it has then it's possible that a wire has come adrift somewhere in the base.

If everything looks good, but it doesn't "clunk" when you turn it on - then it's a problem with the contactor or the wiring to it.

If everything still looks good, and it "clunks" when you turn it on then there's something up with the motor or wiring to the motor.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

I just fixed it, I inserted the hopper into the slot at a different angle while turning the grinder off and on and eventually it started again after making a bit of noise


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, sorry, I have only just seen this thread.As far as I know, no mods were done at all to it and am not sure if there was any interlock system as the machine would work with the hopper removed and single dosing. Anyway, reading this it looks if you have sorted it, so relief all round!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like the hopper interlock (a plastic rod push-switch that pushes down when the hopper is present) was probably stuck up with coffee/oil/gunk and was permanently down (and therefore it runs)... but the use and vibration has probably loosened it and it's worked its way back up again, to the point that it needed to be shoved down again.

A quick rewire in the base, and remove the hopper interlock, is probably the best solution. 10 minute job.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Just bought a Mazzer Royal from one of the forum members and I have a similiar issue. The grinder clunks and hums but the motor doesn't turn. The motor spins freely with my fingers. It looks like the interlock was defeated in the past because Kostona used it without the hopper. It was working fine before it was shipped so maybe something came loose in transit. Does anyone know what would be a common cause of this issue.

Kostona has been great and has offered me a full refund and will cover any postage costs or alternatively cover any repairs, great guy. Before going down this path I would like to try and get it working if you guys could help?


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Just to add I have looked at the interlock switch by removing the 2 screws at the top and pulled out the micro switch assembly and the micro switch is not wired up. So at some point this must have been linked out.

i have also removed the 4 feet and dropped the wiring plate down and there doesn't appear to be any loose wires. The contractor is pulling in but the motor is not turning.

Stumped!

Just looked for anyone that might repair Mazzers near chesterfield and nothing comes up on google, stumped again.


----------



## coffeeguy66 (Sep 19, 2018)

The Asgard said:


> Just to add I have looked at the interlock switch by removing the 2 screws at the top and pulled out the micro switch assembly and the micro switch is not wired up. So at some point this must have been linked out.
> 
> i have also removed the 4 feet and dropped the wiring plate down and there doesn't appear to be any loose wires. The contractor is pulling in but the motor is not turning.
> 
> ...


 Hi The Asgard

Not sure if you will see this reply as your post is a few years old now.....if everything looks ok in the wiring department and the contactor is clicking on and off but the motor not running it is usually a cream crackered capacitor , white cylindrical device usually a live & neutral coming out of it connected to the contactor, this is basically a starter motor for the motor, it stores a charge and boosts power to the motor to get it running. Be very careful touching the capacitor even with the electrical supply switched off, they still hold a charge and give you a fair old belt if you touch the contacts by mistake !! On the side of the capacitor there is usually some printed info about the device, 10mf or 16mf 450v etc etc.....you do need to replace with the correct one, they are not expensive, usually around a fiver......do a Google search and you should find one. If you replace it and it still doesnt run the motor then the contactor, switch or motor is probably kaput, can't say I've ever heard of a motor failing though, they are pretty bullet proof.

My knowledge is from 20 years as a service engineer in the coffee machine industry, now self employed down in Leicester.

Cheers and good luck if you happen to see this reply.


----------

